# Looking for an 88 key keyboard (not digital piano)



## Manok

I'm looking for something more portable than a digital piano so I could use it other than at my house, (also modern computer connectivity would be nice) but I also want a full size keyboard. Does something like this exist?


----------



## Taggart

A full 88 key keyboard is piano length. Having said that something like a yamaha P105 which also has weighted keys is eminently portable - it's about 1.33 metres or 4' 4" long by about 150 mm or 6" deep and 300mm or 12" deep. It weighs about 11.5 kg or 25 lb. It's described as portable and has USB out.

The prices vary but as long as you don't get something with its own stand but use an X frame you should get something that is relatively portable.


----------



## Manok

Well my current piano has the big heavy frame and I want a more portable one. That's all I meant.


----------



## Taggart

Um - screwdriver? Seriously have a look - even the p105 can have a full frame or an x frame.

















Guess which is more portable. Obviously if you have a clavinova or similar, it may *not *be portable even off the stand.


----------



## Manok

Interesting you should choose a clavinova, that's my current piano, I just bought a new PC so this will likely be awhile before I decide, but I would want a mostly realistic piano sound, and decent weights.


----------



## Taggart

Have a look at the P105 - good sound and weights.


----------



## breakup

I suppose you need to define "portable" it only needed 3 men to move my grand pianos into, and one of them out of, my house. In that light there are lots of grands on EBay.


----------



## Manok

Light enough that one guy can carry it to gigs, or up 2 flights of stairs. Someone in a video I saw said the p105 was 26 lbs? My telescope weighs about 60. That's not portable when it's all hooked together.


----------



## Taggart

I gave the weight as 25lb. It's doable. I've done it. OK I used a car parked near the house and parked near the gig site and it wasn't up 2 flights of stairs. 

Basically any 88 key weighted keyboard is going to be hefty. It's going to be transportable rather than really portable. For really portable you want a smaller size and probably touch sensitive rather than weighted.


----------



## breakup

I recently bought a Yamaha NP-31 77 keys, primarily for my granddaughter (5 years old) to practice on. It's light enough to carry easily but I don't have the weight, the box say's 9.5 KG which is about 20.5 lbs for the keyboard in the box, (my charts aren't very close). The problem with this unit is that the keys don't feel or respond like a real piano, when you need to play close to the back of the key, there is a real difference in the touch, it's a lot heavier than playing on the front of the keys. So far I have only encountered one piece where I ran out of keys and that was on the left hand. On my Baldwin I have the hammers out of the top 4 keys and I haven't had a problem with not having those keys to use.


----------



## D Smith

I love my Clavinova! (But it sure isn't portable) Great for apartment dwellers like me as I can play with headphones.


----------

